# New Acana



## BarbAckerMills (Nov 18, 2013)

What do people think of the new Acana formulas made in KY? Are your dogs doing okay with the change? Did you change brands?

My dogs like it and seem to be doing ok, but I want to make sure they're still getting a high quality food. I've read pros and cons on other sites.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I've noticed we need to feed Ruby a bit more with the new formula --- I guess it's not as calorie packed? She had slight stomach upset at first (we weren't able to transition her slowly) but other than that seems to be doing well on the new formula.


----------

